# Mill VFD install pictures



## bedwards (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a link to pictures where I just installed a Teco 7300EV(En) V06 VFD to my Sheldon 0 mill. I'm taking 220 single phase to 220 3 phase with it. I used the mill fwd and reverse controls with the install. Also installed an external speed control and kill switch. I have since reinforced the pod that holds these controls with a metal bracket as the plastic conduit was a little too flimsy. When I figure out how, I will try to step by step explain what I did. While not as nice as some I've seen, maybe it will give someone an idea as it took me a couple of weeks just to take the plunge and get started. 

http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy200/wbedwards/Mill VFD install/


be


----------



## bedwards (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, tried to edit images with a short caption but you have to click on each one to read the caption.



be


----------



## HMF (Nov 16, 2010)

be,

Thanks for posting that- the VFD installation is one of those things that so many people need to do, but are afraid to tackle- the more pix we can get on here of those installations the better!


Best,


Nelson


------------------------
Reminder: Posting Photos and File Attachments

In order to post a photograph, click the link marked "Additional Options" at the bottom of the posting window. A series of radio buttons will appear below. Click the "Browse" buttom to locate the photograph file on your computer system. Click on the file inside the dialogue window, then select the "Open" button. The address of the file on your computer will appear next to the word "Attach:" under "Additional Options". Click the "Post" button below the file's address, and the photo will be displayed as a 600x600 pixel thumbnail. The same method works with file attachments as well, except that non-graphic files do not display. Note: Photos and attachments must be displayed after text. It is not possible to display photos of attachments in line with text.


----------



## oscer (Mar 1, 2011)

I just ordered one yesterday for my bridgeport. I think I learned enough from readind posts on here and over on PM to do the instal after I spend some time with the manual. Thanks for this post and to all who posted on this topic. The part I cant figure out is where I want to put my control panel so it is out of the way of the moving parts of the mill and still accessible to the operator.


----------



## 72Lawrencem (Jul 1, 2011)

That is exactly what I would like to do with the 1910 drill press I have, it came with a 3/4 h.p. 3 phase motor and I only have 220 single phase power, is there a website from the place you purchased the VFD from, any info is definitely appreciated.

Lawrence.


----------



## Pacer (Jul 1, 2011)

I just finished this VFD and Motor install on my SB 10L that I am doing a major rebuild on. I wanted to maintain the original electrical/switch arm on the SB as much as possible and was able to come up with a way to not alter it aside from the added boxes.

Thats a Teco JNEV-101 I got from Dealers Electric --
http://dealerselectric.com/mfgr.asp?mID=14&amp;SortBy=PriceAsc
I have 2 other VFD's by Hitachi, 3 and 4 yrs old, and they perform very well, however when I went to checking prices I found the Teco unit had about the same features but was about a hundred bucks less, so thought I'd give it a try. Turns out it sets up pretty similar to the Hitachi and I was able to program the 5 or 6 features I will use in about a half an hour. The manual is not nearly as comprehensive as the Hitachi, but a lot of it is stuff in the Hitachi is features that the home shop wouldnt have a need for. Those are simple 220v/20amp toggle switches. I dont recall what the VFD amps are, but its sure not much, and the motor pulls a whopping 1.6 amps. So I just break one of the 220v leads with the on/off toggle, and use the on/off/on toggle to get power and fwd/rev from the motor off the 20v from the panel.

I also replaced the motor with a very impressive 1hp from Surplus Center -- That thing was a BEAR (56 lbs!) to get shoehorned into that UMD (under motor drive) by myself!! 

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=10-2496&amp;catname=electric


----------

